# Turbocharger for 06 Frontier VQ40DE ???



## tndoctortom (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey there. Just got a new (to me) 06 Frontier with the V-6 VQ40DE engine. Does anyone have experience with adding a turbo to this vehicle or engine? Is there any commercially available kit with all the necessary goodies (manifolds, intercooler, ducts, etc) and of the correct specs to fit in the 06 Frontier? If not, how about adapting a turbo kit for cars, say for instance from a 2003-2006 350Z; I think they came with a similar engine, the VQ35DE.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't know of any turbo kits yet. There is a bolt on, twin-screw supercharger kit for the VQ40DE. It's a nice setup, but costs $5000. Just head on over to Stillen's site:

STILLEN : STILLEN Nissan Frontier / Xterra / Pathfinder and Suzuki Equator Intercooled Supercharger System


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

holy OLD thread revival.


----------

